# Wie lange emerged ihr denn so?

## error26

einmal emerge -u world und du kannst deinen Duron 600 über nacht laufen lassen, was mich nervt da meine wohnung nur ein zimmer hat und ich ständig den lüfter höre.

Nun gut ich will mich ja nicht nur beklagen  sondern mal die runde fragen wie lang braucht denn bei euch gcc zum kompilieren und welche CPU habt ihr? Der beste gewinnt ein gratis emerge  :Wink: 

ich  Duron 600; 396 MB RAM; zeit gcc ca. 7h

----------

## CWMaxwell

hm ich 1000 duron ;512 MB brauche etwa 4 h  je nachdem wieviel ich installiert habe  :Smile: 

----------

## xonit

gcc kann ich dir nicht sagen aber ein gento 1.4rc2 von stage 2 aus, da eh ein neues gcc erschienen ist hab ich mir mal das alte 2 mal hintereinander  bauen lassen gespart , bis zu nem fertigen X server mit fluxbox,sblive und mplayer hab ich 10 stunden gebraucht (alles mit -march) . für hardware siehe unten .

bye

xonit

----------

## Carlo

So lange wie es halt dauert.  :Smile: 

Wieviel Speicher habt ihr denn für ccache über? 

Bei mir sieht's so aus:

```
cache hit                          40428

cache miss                        206268

called for link                    34209

multiple source files               1123

compile failed                      3838

preprocessor error                  1407

bad compiler arguments                 1

not a C/C++ file                    9067

autoconf compile/link              51769

unsupported compiler option        22831

no input file                       9876

files in cache                    325804

cache size                           3.3 Gbytes

max cache size                       4.0 Gbytes
```

Ein Fünftel der Daten aus dem Cache erspart der CPU schon ein wenig Arbeit.

edit: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat auf meinen Rechner (Duron 1200 / 768 MB) der Wechsel von gcc  3.1.x zu 3.2.2 ca. 90 Minuten gedauert.

Carlo

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm die frage kann man generell nicht so einfach beantworten, das kommt drauf an was bei einem emerge -up world alles upzudaten ist. weiters spielen ja auch die eingesetzen  compilerflags eine rolle.

----------

## floe-de

Also ich weis das die Grundinstallation bei mir ewig gedauert hat

(Grundsystem + komplettes KDE), so in etwa 16 Stunden 

wobei ich keine besonderen Einstellungen vorgenommen habe.

----------

## error26

 *Quote:*   

> hm die frage kann man generell nicht so einfach beantworten, das kommt drauf an was bei einem emerge -up world alles upzudaten ist. weiters spielen ja auch die eingesetzen compilerflags eine rolle.

 

nochmal:wie lange dauert gcc emergen? mir geht es ja um die subjektive zahl

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *error26 wrote:*   

> nochmal:wie lange dauert gcc emergen? mir geht es ja um die subjektive zahl

 

hm na okay. system von stage1 bis stage3 weg (inkl.  xserver ohne KDE) hat bei mir auf dem Pentium 4 1,7GHz so um die 6-7 stunden gedauert.

compilerflags -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe

----------

## EliasP

GCC-3.2.2 allein hat bei mir 82 Minuten gebraucht...

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fPIC"

Athlon XP 2000+

Gruß

Elias P.

----------

## Bitspyer

Von Stage 1 bis Stage 3. wobei Grundsystem stärker optimiert als der Rest, ca. 10-12 h

----------

## error26

gcc 3.2.2 compiling gerade in ~2h auf 600 Duron 

geht ja noch  :Smile: 

----------

## Bitspyer

Nachtrag:

Nach der Zeit ist mein System komplett.

XFREE, KDE3.1, GNOME, FLUXBOX, etc.

----------

## MrIch

Habt ihr auch schonmal das Problem, dass gcc mit einem sementation fault endet?( z.b. bei größeren Sachen wie kdelib )

Wenn ich dann emerge kde nochmal starte, läuft es meist durch!

----------

## amne

ist zwar nicht wirklich eine antwort auf deine frage (keine ahnung wie lange der gcc bei mir gebraucht hat), aber warum startest du die upgrades nicht einfach in der früh an (mit nice 19, dann stören sie überhaupt nicht) und wenn du nicht gerade openoffice kompilierst, bist du abends locker fertig   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Carlo

 *MrIch wrote:*   

> Habt ihr auch schonmal das Problem, dass gcc mit einem sementation fault endet?( z.b. bei größeren Sachen wie kdelib )
> 
> Wenn ich dann emerge kde nochmal starte, läuft es meist durch!

 

Wenn Dir das nur ab und an passiert, solltest Du den RAM mal testen.

Carlo

----------

